# a few pics



## floydfan (Oct 18, 2006)

well, i was tidying up my case today, got rid of a few dust bunnies, and cleaned up the wires, yes it actually was worse before if you can believe it... sorry for the quality, it was my cell phone cam...


----------



## Rebellion88 (Dec 15, 2006)

The case looks like a maze in the light :laugh: but looks good with all the neon fans, nice job must took a bit of time cleaning up.


----------



## floydfan (Oct 18, 2006)

i just noticed my hard drive temp went up, im just baffled at what on earth is going in, is it in shock from the lack of the rat's nest of wires that were present before? im utterly confused...


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

maybe, rig a fan under the HD or something..


----------



## Rebellion88 (Dec 15, 2006)

Yeh hard drive fans arent that exspensive and can be attached under the actual hard drive. Maybe other drives close to it are giving alot of heat off and therefore forcing that specific drive to run hotter.


----------



## floydfan (Oct 18, 2006)

the hd has a fan... theres a fan directly in front of the hard drive cage, and i made sure its getting power by connecting it straight to a molex from the psu. all the temps went up a few degrees, even my cpu is idling a good 3-4c above normal. ill make sure tomorrow that the fan is actually spinning by taking off the front panel, as thats the only way to actually see if the fan is spinning.


----------



## Rebellion88 (Dec 15, 2006)

Can you run speed fan and tell us your tempretures please.


----------



## floydfan (Oct 18, 2006)

my temps arent bad, except the hard drive is a little warm for my tastes, theyre just higher than before the cleanup. ill post a pic, the cpu was a few degrees lower, but the hard drive was a lot lower, it was in the mid 30s before.


----------



## floydfan (Oct 18, 2006)

ok, ive just realized what happened... its really a silly mistake, but bear with me, lol. 

when i was cleaning up the case, i unplugged everything, as i wanted to organize my wiring. 

long story short, i plugged in my hard drives in a different order, so that my os drive read as drive 0, but i forgot i did that. 

basically, the lower reading i was getting was for another drive, as i can only see the temp for the drive thats hooked up as 0 on my hd controller. my os drive is a raptor, so it runs hotter than the other drives, and explains why i got the higher reading on the drive. 

as for the cpu, i dont know, i guess i knicked the heatsink and changed the contact it had with the core.


----------



## Rebellion88 (Dec 15, 2006)

lol, ok well easy mistake with that many components in your case. Glad its all sorted


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

floydfan, are you running an Enermax Liberty PSU?


----------



## floydfan (Oct 18, 2006)

yeah, its a 500w liberty


----------



## floydfan (Oct 18, 2006)

kalim, reading one of your other posts, it seems that you didnt have good luck with the liberty, although as i hear, most problems were encountered with the 620w models, although as far as i know theyre the exact same thing, with basically better cooling on the higher model. i dont know though, my system is fairly powerful, and the 500w has no problems with it. feeling the air behind the psu while gaming, and its not hot at all.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Yes the Liberty series was a top hit of Enermax. Until late in the last year many RMA's and I especially encountered it after 4 months with the Liberty 620W. Most of the Liberty series problems I came across were with the 620 model when put under continuous high load. 

Its a hit and miss. For some it may occur but maybe not for others.


----------

